# I am devastated



## h2t99

My sweet Sadie was killed this morning, she got out, I do not know how she did it and no other donkeys got out. She was hit by a car, the driver was not hurt, her car is totaled! She was best friends with Nattie, I got both 4 years ago and they were 2 peas in a pod, where one was the other was, never far apart. Nattie is still braying looking for her best friend. I am so glad noone was hurt, but my heart is broken, I cannot cry any more. My husband is coming home, I was suppose to meet him to pick up our kids, they have been at bible camp, I am so glad they did not have to witness this. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Jill

I'm so sorry to read this news


----------



## jrae

I am so sorry.....


----------



## Brandi*

OMG that is horrible! I am so so sorry


----------



## horseplay

Oh no, I am so very sorry, I can't imagine what you are feeling



.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

I am so very SORRY to hear this. I cant even begin to imagine the pain of hurt you are feeling. There are no words anyone can say, but PLEASE take care of yourself and be so grateful that the two peas in a pod, were not together when this tragic accident happened. (((HUGS)))) and if you need to talk I am here for you. ([email protected]) Corinne


----------



## vetasst

I am so sorry to hear about Sadie. I couldn't even imagine the devasation you are feeling. my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## h2t99

Thank you everyone, I am thankful I have this place who understands the love that donkeys cause.!!

I am very thankful Nattie was not out also, one of my other jennies, Annabelle has not left Nattie's side this afternoon and seems to be trying to console her. The have camped out on the area we have buried Sadie. I think they sense that is where she is!


----------



## minie812

I am so so very sorry about your donkey. I think animals mourn maybe not quite like us humans but I think they do mourn.


----------



## lilhorseladie

I am so sorry for the loss of your little furry friend!


----------



## Chico

I am so very sorry. I can't even imagine your heartache. I just couldn't stand it if something happened to my sweeties.

Chico


----------



## minimule

I'm so sorry. That's awful. The others will mourn her for a while.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Oh, I am SO very sorry to hear about precious Sadie



Your post brought tears... I can't even imagine, but it brings such sorrow to even think about it. Hugs & prayers for you and Nattie






and the rest of the crew. Sending love from Missouri... we're thinking of you.


----------



## Miniv

Oh, that is so so sad.........not only for you but for your other donkey.


----------



## Emily's mom

I am so sorry for your loss, we can deal with a loss by understanding, I feel sad for Nattie and Annabelle, I hope they bond quickly.....thinking of you all


----------



## Bunnylady

So sad to hear about Sadie. I know that to lose one like that really hurts. How wonderful that Annabelle is doing what she can for Nattie. ((((HUGS)))) for all of you!


----------



## rockin r

Art and I are soo sorry....{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## GlacierRidge

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through! Hugs to you, and her buddy too! How tragic! I can only imagine the pain, and that's horrible enough!

Angie


----------



## crackerjackjack

I am so very sorry.


----------



## tifflunn

I am so sorry.

Tiffany


----------



## donkeymom

I am so very sorry for your loss. That is like my worst nightmare for my two girls. They are also 2 peas in a pod. They do mourn for their friends...we had 2 horses die this spring who were very old and it took a week for things to start getting back to normal. Your in my thoughts and your donkeys in my prayers.

Jenn


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

i haven't been around for a while but i too am so sorry to hear this for you... and for your other donkey. i have a pair, half-sisters born 9 days apart, they have never been separated... they are both going to foal this fall and i am struggling with sticking to my normal of separating them to foal, or letting them stay together...

hoping that your heart is beginning to heal, i know it takes a long long time. been there...

so sweet of your Annabelle to try to help though! what a kind heart...

big hugs to you!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes

So sorry.


----------



## h2t99

Thank you all.

Nattie is doing good, she still lays every day on Sadie's grave. Two of our mini horses have started to groom Nattie every day!! One is our yearling filly and the other is our 2 yr old!! They have never shown alot of interest in the adult donkeys but always play with the youngsters, so I was surprised when Tiny started grooming Nattie first and then Gracie started a couple of days later!! All of the babies have been keeping Nattie busy to



!! I am going to start looking for a jenny this fall to buddy up with Nattie.

Nattie and Sadie always foaled together, I would just put them in a large stall together or in our run in. I tried to seperate them and they both had a fit, they knew to keep their distance once a foal entered the picture!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I am so sorry, hugs to you and your family

Heidi


----------



## RJRMINIS

Oh I am so sorry, ....


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I lost a very pregnant miniature mare the same way last year so I know how you feel! I am so very sorry for your loss. It is nice to hear that the other horses are looking after your lonely girl. Hugs to you all!!


----------

